# Second Marineland C-360 went out in the trash today



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was previously a big fan of the Marineland C-series canisters and ran a 220 on a planted 30 gallon and the 360 on a 60 gallon African. After a bit more than a year, the 220 began leaking in the way that had been plaguing this filter. Unfortunately, I didn't have the filter in a pan and there was some minor damage to a wood floor. Marineland replaced the filter and it's been running fine since (now sitting in a pan).

The 360 began the same leaking shortly after (both had been purchased around the same time). I did not request a replacement as I had a second unused 360. I hooked that up (wrote the company to express my displeasure) and figured I had a year before this one leaked, too. I did place it in a large tupperware container -- FORTUNATELY.

After just three months (I'd opened the filter twice in that period), the same leaking began. Thank God I had it sitting in a container as it leaked quite a bit before I noticed it. I replaced it with another company's canister and put yet another Marineland out with the garbage this morning. (that would be the third one in less than six months.)

Please, if you're running this filter (especially if it's older than a year) make sure you've got it in some sort of pan/container and that you check it daily for at least a week after it's been opened for maintenance. That was my lesson learned from this . . .


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I've heard of this happening with these units which is why I went with (2) Eheim classic cans.

I've also heard a lot of people saying the Eheim cans leak as well...

What are you planning to use next? Eheim? Rena? Fluval?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I got a Fluval 405. I also have a Fluval 205, which has been running for two years without incident.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you tell us a bit more about where it was leaking? Since you mention it leaking after maintenance, I assume it might be at a gasket or fitting?? Perhaps there is a better solution than ditching the whole unit? Sometimes there is a small bit of damage to an o-ring or other seal that might be cheap to replace? I think the same can be found in most all canister filters so you may be running from one problem to another of the same. :roll: Any more details?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

These filters have this problem, pfunmo. Do a little research and you will find replacement is the fix.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I recently bought the EHEIM 2213 classic. I did HUGE amounts of research before I bought the canister. I found that while all products had reports of failure, EHEIM had the least. In the reports of the EHEIM failures, and I'm sure in many others, the problem was that the gasket was damaged, too dry, or getting damaged BECUASE it was too dry. The solution was to grease it with vasoline or some other non-toxic substance.

I have heard though, that there are a lot of failures in the Marineland filters that are not O-ring related... 

Hope you have better luck in your next choice of canister...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've not had any interest in the Marineland so I still don't know what where they leak? Gasket seal or what?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had a c360 for almost two years with no issues, but all my newer canisters have been rena filstars.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Apparently there was some sort of design defect in the C-series, at least initially. They leak from under the handles. They can also leak from the top valve block. Trust me, if it were user error or something as easy as a dry O-ring, Marineland wouldn't be sending out whole new filters as replacements.

I personally decided not to continue with this filter and did not ask for a replacement for the C-360, as stated above. Also as mentioned, I had written to the company after the second canister failure and did not hear back, nor did I get some indication that the initial problem has been solved.

Everyone should err on the side of caution and put their canisters in some sort of pan or container just in case . . .


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for that info, Hollyfish. I will be in the market for various used tanks and should I come across one of these I will now be able to look it over with more knowledge. Did not mean to imply that it was something you did but more looking for what I should be watching should it come round, Thanks. And , yes, I agree pans under most any can are good insurance. One small addition might be to add an alarm designed for putting on the floor around water heaters, washers, etc. They sell for less than ten dollars, use batteries, and last a long time. Balanced against a new floor,etc. that is pretty cheap. Lay one in the pan and you will know before the pan runs over or the tank goes low enough to kill any fish. :thumb:


----------



## marktheshark (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been running a Rena XP3 for 4-5 years now with no leaks or problems...


----------

